# Inline fan for Carbon Scrubber?



## Mutt (Feb 15, 2006)

Would this be sufficient for an inline fan pushing air through a homeade carbon scrubber. Or would I need more CFM's ?

6 In. 110VAC 250CFM In-Line Duct Fan


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Would this be sufficient for an in-line fan pushing air through a homemade carbon scrubber. Or would I need more CFM's ?
> 
> 6 In. 110VAC 250CFM In-Line Duct Fan


Hey Mutt! You dawg! What's up man?

Hey, the efficiency of a air moving device is dependant on many variables. Resistance is one of the most important. Resistance is measured in many ways with what is commonly known as a "fan".

The amount of air that can be moved under "perfect" circumstances of zero gravity, zero resistance and perfect mechanical performance.

The factor that would exist at that point would be any added resistance. Resistance such as blocking the draw by imposing a known quantity of mass and with that information, calculating the area that is free. Using the free area and knowing the average size of the individual blocking particles, one can calculate the average surface area of each particulate. Multiply that by the number of particulate and you have the total area of absorption in most of the expanded materials that are used in air cleaners.

Of course, the enclosing chamber, the humidity, altitude, and a couple of hundred other variables have to be considered to come to a probable answer to your question.

There is a method that many scientists use that is so incredibly accurate as to defy the imagination.

Build a prototype and test that puppy.

The output can be measured easily.

I'm such a smart ass. Next time you see me Mutt, kick me in the jewels man.

I deserve it.

You're always building something.

You are so cool man.

Have fun, don't stress and get as high as possible as often as possible.

Do that and you'll live as long as I have.

As long as something else doesn't kill your ass first.

Hahahahahahaa.

Well, that was certainly fun.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks stoney, and no I'm not kicking you in the jewels. Your the only one that answered my post. Thanks. I just didn't want to spend thirty bucks and find out that pushing the air through 5 pounds of carbon would burn this fan up. I will get it and run it for about 2-3 hours and see if it gets hot. If it don't work, I'll buy a new one and use this one for an intake or something.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thanks stoney, and no I'm not kicking you in the jewels. Your the only one that answered my post. Thanks. I just didn't want to spend thirty bucks and find out that pushing the air through 5 pounds of carbon would burn this fan up. I will get it and run it for about 2-3 hours and see if it gets hot. If it don't work, I'll buy a new one and use this one for an intake or something.


Great man. Let us all know how it turns out.


----------

